# Bacterial Infection?



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

I was checking on my white-lipped tree frog this morning and his injured eye seems to be coated in a thick layer of opaque slime, it's still better from when it was first cut. I also noticed that his nose is becoming discolered to a pale white and so are his ears, could he have a bacterial infection? is something else wrong with him? What could I do to heal him?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Erica. Can you post a picture of him?


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

ya, I'll find my camera


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

this is his eye and his ear and nose:


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh no. Poor little thing. It looks like something punctured his eye. Do you have a vet that you can take him to?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Erica, what a mess. Ok, ideally you should take him to a vet for evaluation and treatment. At the very least it looks like it may be a puncture type injury, which should be rinsed with clean Frog Safe water. If it was my frog and a vet was not an option, I would purchase Terramycin Opthalmic Ointment from a local Feed Store or Farm Supply store and treat according to directions. All the other meds that should be used are by vet prescription only.Good luck, let us know what happens, Bill


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

frogface said:


> Oh no. Poor little thing. It looks like something punctured his eye. Do you have a vet that you can take him to?


I don't have a vet in my area that does herps.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> Hey Erica, what a mess. Ok, ideally you should take him to a vet for evaluation and treatment. At the very least it looks like it may be a puncture type injury, which should be rinsed with clean Frog Safe water. If it was my frog and a vet was not an option, I would purchase Terramycin Opthalmic Ointment from a local Feed Store or Farm Supply store and treat according to directions. All the other meds that should be used are by vet prescription only.Good luck, let us know what happens, Bill


Thanks, I'll see where I can find the Ointment and I'll keep posting.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

I will be able to get the ointment tomorrow. I'm worried that he might have a bacterial infection based on his nose in the right hand photo, what could I do to cure it? Does he even have an infection? I've already had a frog die from redleg, I don't want this one to go that way too.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would use the ointment on that as well.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> I would use the ointment on that as well.


The eye stuff, or is there a different kind of that ointment for it? and where would I apply it on him other than his eye? Perhaps on the spots of discoloration?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think he means the eye stuff on the nose.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

frogface said:


> I think he means the eye stuff on the nose.


It should be safe to treat any areas of suspected infection.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you
You guys are so much help

I'll be posting the progress- and do you think I should get a log or somthing for him to hide in so he doesn't get to stressed--do you think I should sepperate him and his white's buddy so that the White-lipped doesn't pass on his infection to the White's? I'm very concerned.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know if you *should* move him. If it was me, I probably would, just to cut down on stress and to be able to make sure he's in a clean environment while he heals. 

I'm not an expert.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I know this is a completely different animal but...

My rabbit had a really bad infection with all kinds of stuff coming from his eyes, nose and ears...Looked like no hope (even the vet agreed)...but the ointment I was prescribed to put on his eyes and swab in his ears cleared them up within a week or two. The rest required oral antibiotics.

That was almost a year ago and he's doing great! 

I just wanted to give ya some hope for recovery...good luck!

Tommy


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

frogface said:


> I don't know if you *should* move him. If it was me, I probably would, just to cut down on stress and to be able to make sure he's in a clean environment while he heals.
> 
> I'm not an expert.


I'll talk to my parents about it- see if we can bring out some of my old extra terrariums
Also, if I move him, do you suggest that I use regulal reptile wood chips or a different bedding for comfort? I want to keep him as unstressed as possible. -I have an extra unused water bowl, but I'll buy another log and something for him to hide in when I go out to buy the ointment-

Thanks again!-
Erica


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't really know, Erica, but, here's what I would do:

I'd get a plastic container with a tight lid from Target or somewhere. Rinse it out really well. Put some damp paper towels or something like that down for a floor. Get a hide and some leaves. Maybe like a pothos. A water dish. Water dish can be anything that will hold water and he can climb in and out of. Just make sure it's clean. 

I'd keep him in there until his eye healed over. Change the paper towel every few days or so to keep the bacteria down in the container.

Maybe someone with more experience will have a better idea, but, that's what I'd do.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

jdooley195 said:


> I know this is a completely different animal but...
> 
> My rabbit had a really bad infection with all kinds of stuff coming from his eyes, nose and ears...Looked like no hope (even the vet agreed)...but the ointment I was prescribed to put on his eyes and swab in his ears cleared them up within a week or two. The rest required oral antibiotics.
> 
> ...


Thank you- and animals can sometimes defy the odds -
I have a ribbon snake who escaped from his cage and the cat bit two inches of of his tail when he was just over a foot. I found the cat chasing him around my room and saved him. The cat bit dangerously close to his digestive track and the snake went into some sort of shock. Some workers at the pet store recommended putting Neosporin on the wound twice daily, but they were convinced he would't make it. So every day before and after school I did so, and when the scales grew over, I stopped being mad at the cat.  

But that was two years ago. 
I still have him today, and he's almost two feet. Every time he sheds his skin I think _he could just be that much longer..._ 

It was a miricle he survived, and he has a bigger *snake proof* cage now, but that doesn't stop the cat- whenever the snakes not hiding... the cats ontop of it. Darn thing

My point is; thanks for telling me your story and reminding me of mine- I hope my frog can make another one.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

frogface said:


> I don't really know, Erica, but, here's what I would do:
> 
> I'd get a plastic container with a tight lid from Target or somewhere. Rinse it out really well. Put some damp paper towels or something like that down for a floor. Get a hide and some leaves. Maybe like a pothos. A water dish. Water dish can be anything that will hold water and he can climb in and out of. Just make sure it's clean.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Kris, 
I guess I was thinking he needed a whole other setup, but I think it's best to keep it simple, clean and safe now- I'll talk with my parents and we'll stop by Target on the way.

I am very grateful for your advice.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Erica said:


> Thanks again Kris,
> I guess I was thinking he needed a whole other setup, but I think it's best to keep it simple, clean and safe now- I'll talk with my parents and we'll stop by Target on the way.
> 
> I am very grateful for your advice.


I would set him up in a temporary cage , basically a hospital cage is what we called it in the cage bird hobby. A cage that is set up to be as sanitary as possible, paper towl floor changed daily, water to soak in (bowl) . Do not keep him wet, or in steamy humid conditions as excess moisture will promote bacteria and fungal growth.Treat with the suggested meds, you do not have to feed or forcefeed daily , maybe 3 day intervals.Good luck, Bill


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

The frog hasn't moved much since I put him in his nice little "Hospital cage" (he sits under a leaf on the paper towel sleeping) I geuss this is normal though because he is nocternal- I gave him five crickets to hunt ... three of them hopped in to the water dish, one of those three died, then I came back later and another one had drown! Why are crickets so stupid! at this rate there won't be any left for Willow to hunt during the night!--_If_ he hunts -I hope he gets better 
I won't be able to post and moniter him _all day _anymore... Thanksgiving break is over- most unhappy Thanksgiving break ever- I'll be going to school now, but I'll get my mom to check on him frequently while she's working.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Erica, 

Bill is giving you good advice on how to try and get the frog through this tough period since you don't have access to a vet. 

With respect to your crickets, don't be surprised if the frog doesn't eat for several days since you moved it from the other cage. This isn't uncommon for frogs that are understress. 
If you can place a stone or something else that floats above the surface of the water like a small piece of cork bark, you can help prevent other crickets from drowning in the bowl.

If you are keeping the crickets in a container until you feed them to your frog, are you giving the crickets something to eat and drink? They may be drowning because they are thirsty. 

Ed


----------

